# Canon ZR700 DIG CAM



## TheStomper (Nov 26, 2006)

The instructions seemed simple enough connect my camera to the usb port in my Windows XP and voila' the moving pics end up on my pc. Nope no go. Could someone more knowledgeable about this stuff help this novice?! Michael:4-dontkno


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Does the computer recognize the device when you plug it in? What exactly is going on? More details please. I do know that some Canon digital cameras won't work if plugged into front USB ports, but will in the rear.


----------



## TheStomper (Nov 26, 2006)

*Canon Trouble*

I don't think it does recognize it. I plug into the usb port and click on the icon and not a damn thing happens. The window opens but there doesn't seem to be a connection. The manuel has me baffled because it says to plug in cam and just download vid on the pc but it ain't happening.
S


----------



## carolivy (Jan 10, 2008)

I had the same problem with my desktop so I plugged the camera into my laptop and I was able to download a video. Software did not come with my camera but when I searched online for the software it said that Windows XP doesn't need to load the software. Hope you can get it to work, I know how frustrating computers can be!! :-(


----------



## amcamc (Feb 12, 2008)

you need to connect the zr700 by i link/firewire/1394


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I think the easiest way to transfer you video to your computer would be through Windows Movie Maker. This is a program that is built into Windows XP and has all the components necessary to recognize your camera and transfer the videos. WMM will also let you do some simple editing of your videos and I believe it can burn them to DVD as well.

To get to it, it should be Start -> All Programs -> Windows Movie Maker

:smile:


----------

